# 90s Sakae Litage



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi!

I finished my last Project a few Weeks ago - a 90-91 Sakae Litage. I rode the same Frame in the early 90s and sold it to a friend in 94. Last year I found a very good one and Completed it with some nice parts. Finally its like meeting an old friend: Seen a long time ago but the feeling is the same: Great!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Northstadt,

I think it is great! Would love to own one. Do have bonded aluminium MTB frames of Miyata and Vitus, but so far not this one. Too bad :nonod: 

The Litage has a nice clean design. Pretty comparable with the Vitus CL1 on this.

- Melvin


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice Stem :thumbsup:


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Sweet-looking ride, man. Nothing like a Japanese-made frame. Kudos especially on the MAG21, the brakes look dialled, too.
One thing, though: I would be wary of that old Hyperlite bar. I heard of some people breaking them back in the day even when they were brand new, I would swap out such an old one for something you know won't give.
Have fun.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Never seen one before. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

@all
Thanks!

@uphiller
Yeah you're right the bar is very old - I bought it back in 92 cause I destroyed my first Hyperlite with the Onzas and rode it since 1998... But I have seen more broken WCS back in the days then an Hyperlite. But you're right -its time for a swap.

This was my first one


----------



## alohachiimoku (Apr 7, 2006)

This stem would be perfect for the bike.


----------



## nordstadt (Nov 26, 2005)

Then it would look like the bike in the advertising of "The Pipe" - I dont want this "Catalouge Look-a-Like" (BTW: Then it should have an XC-Pro, a TCO, a Titanium Bulge from SR an so on). But the main Problem is: The Pipe looks so ugly and the American Stem is so sweet an nice finished and it costs me 20$ with some other stuff:


----------

